# Promotion payments - referrals, boost etc are GST free income.



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

https://www.ato.gov.au/general/ride-sourcing-and-tax/fares/

"GST is a tax on consumption in Australia only. If you receive a bonus or top-up payment from an overseas facilitator the service you are providing is not consumed in Australia and isGST-free.

GST-free services may include:

marketing and promoting the facilitator to potential customers for which you may receive bonus payment from the facilitator, for example when a new customer quotes your reference code or other identifier
operating during certain times, such as peak hours for which you receive a top-up payment from the facilitator - the top-up payment is not part of the fare and is in addition to the fare paid by the passenger.'


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I don’t think this advice applies from 1 December 2017 as the promotion payments are now being made by an Australian facilitator?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I don't think this advice applies from 1 December 2017 as the promotion payments are now being made by an Australian facilitator?


Good point and I have been asking to see any drivers that have received any promo payments after Dec 1. I have not seen any such payment invoice yet, however direct advice from the ATO was that the promo payments remain as they were, GST free.
I wait a direct reply from my contacts at Uber management regarding this.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> Good point and I have been asking to see any drivers that have received any promo payments after Dec 1. I have not seen any such payment invoice yet, however direct advice from the ATO was that the promo payments remain as they were, GST free.
> I wait a direct reply from my contacts at Uber management regarding this.


...why wait???,just tell them what to do...


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Good point and I have been asking to see any drivers that have received any promo payments after Dec 1. I have not seen any such payment invoice yet, however direct advice from the ATO was that the promo payments remain as they were, GST free.
> I wait a direct reply from my contacts at Uber management regarding this.


Who do you think you are?
For anyone but the driver on any invoice would be breaching the privacy act nob...


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> 'Nob' Mmmm.. I suppose the mods will allow that.
> I have been asking drivers to disclose their invoice, not Uber. Doh!


noted...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> 'Nob' Mmmm.. I suppose the mods will allow that.
> I have been asking drivers to disclose their invoice, not Uber. Doh!


Is that all you have been asking them to disclose? There are some who may not take so kindly to your 'requests'.

.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> 'Nob' Mmmm.. I suppose the mods will allow that.
> I have been asking drivers to disclose their invoice, not Uber. Doh!


...can you prove what you have been asking drivers to disclose ????...


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...can you prove what you have been asking drivers to disclose ????...


What, like were they also on grassy knoll?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> What, like we're they also on grassy knoll?


What, like 'we are' they on the grassy knoll?
Speak english...

Sought a pay rise of 2 cents per kilometre - FAIL
GST comments flip flopping on the fly, deleting blatantly wrong narratives - FAIL
Credibility - FAIL...


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> What, like 'we are' they on the grassy knoll?
> Speak english...
> 
> Sought a pay rise of 2 cents per kilometre - FAIL
> ...


Autocorrect can be a buggar. Lol.
1. $1.25 per km now and towards my stated goal of $1.50 per km across the state. You know, the Feb 2017 comment that you liked. Would you like me to repost it perhaps?
2. I delete comments when on reflection I realise I am only feeding the trolls. As for GST, I understand it quite well. Perhaps you could point out and provide any evidence of my misunderstandings as you claim.
3. Credibility claim from an anonymous bot? Mmmm... pass on that. I stand behind what I say and I am not anonymous.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...forgive and forget or forget only ???...


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Autocorrect can be a buggar. Lol.
> 1. $1.25 per km now and towards my stated goal of $1.50 per km across the state. You know, the Feb 2017 comment that you liked. Would you like me to repost it perhaps?
> 2. I delete comments when on reflection I realise I am only feeding the trolls. As for GST, I understand it quite well. Perhaps you could point out and provide any evidence of my misunderstandings as you claim.
> 3. Credibility claim from an anonymous bot? Mmmm... pass on that. I stand behind what I say and I am not anonymous.


You fool.
Don't even try to take credit for $1.25.
You, in your words, spruiked the equivalent of a 2 cent per kilometre rise.
This is beyond denial Flip Flop.
You did not say, 'I want a 2 cent per kilometre rise, but really I want $1.25 per kilometre' to oober.
Secondly, oober speak directly to thousands of drivers, so don't even try to fool the newbies you are the sole and almighty conduit to ooberlords.
Thirdly, you do not reflect, you connive...



Paul Collins said:


> I stand behind what I say and I am not anonymous.


No no, as has been the case time and time again, you do not stand behind what you say, you delete what you say...and I am not a fool.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> You fool.
> Don't even try to take credit for $1.25.
> You, in your words, spruiked the equivalent of a 2 cent per kilometre rise.
> This is beyond denial Flip Flop.
> ...












That is you liking that Feb, 2017 post, right? Am I the fool here?

I delete when all I have done is feed a troll.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> View attachment 190820
> 
> 
> That is you liking that Feb, 2017 post, right? Am I the fool here?
> ...


Which was edited in May 2017, right? Did he like your original post, or your modified post?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> View attachment 190820
> 
> 
> That is you liking that Feb, 2017 post, right?


You really have issues or a more serious problem nob.
You can say what you like on this forum. You can say what you like on the facebook page you work for. 
And yes, I originally 'liked' your $1.50 statement.
BUT YOU DID NOT TELL OOBER THIS, COMPRENDE'
You can say you promote $34.50 per kilometre here, it means NOTHING unless you trell it to oober!
You squibbed out flip flop.
These are facts. Nothing made up here. You have issues...


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> You really have issues or a more serious problem nob.
> You can say what you like on this forum. You can say what you like on the facebook page you work for.
> And yes, I originally 'liked' your $1.50 statement.
> BUT YOU DID NOT TELL OOBER THIS, COMPRENDE'
> ...


Lol and I am the 'nob' which the mods seems quite happy with it seems. You are a confirmed troll and I will never respond to you again. Well done.

I have stated to Uber since the price drops that we need to be at $1.50per km. You do not have any contact with Uber management and I do and so do several drivers that I have taken to meetings. You know nothing and now I am just feeding a troll.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Lol and I am the 'nob' Which the mods seems quite happy with.
> 
> I have stated to Uber since the price drops that we need to be at $1.50per km. You do not have any contact with Uber management and I do and so do several drivers that I have taken to meetings. You know nothing and now I am just feeding a troll.


Oh my Lord, Dibber Dobber Dory...


Paul Collins said:


> You do not have any contact with Uber management and I do and so do


Grow up, and step out of your own vapor flip flop.
And my brothers bigger than your brother, so there! Pfft...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Lol and I am the 'nob' Which the mods seems quite happy with.


Yes, I agree Paul. I think you are.

I think it is fabulous that you are finally coming to that realisation, and you can see yourself for what you really are.

Congratulations! I believe the new year may indeed herald radical personal insights for you.

This is indeed personal growth Paul, and I for one salute you for your ability to accept your obvious shortcomings. I am sure there is a lot more personal growth to come.

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> You are the lowest of the lowest and I will never respond again to you as the confirmed troll that you are. Well done and I might add that I am amazed that the mods here would allow such filth to remain on this forum. Dear me....


Perhaps, you have done yourself a favour.

Oh.....look ! The post just disappeared.
How does that happen?
Perhaps others are now using the same handbook as the Coolum Crusader.

However, please, please keep your promise and never respond to me again.

Thank you.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> You are the lowest of the lowest and I will never respond again to you as the confirmed troll that you are. Well done and I might add that I am amazed that the mods here would allow such filth to remain on this forum. Dear me....


...was it you who was calling people "stupid" and got canned for it,just stop for a second and think what kind of a human being are you ???...


----------

